# Favorite brand of bullet for reloading.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just curious as to what everyone uses for deer that reloads around here. Have had excellent performance with Nosler partitions for larger game and Ballistic tips for varmints and predators.

Oh, I shoot a .257 Roberts Ackley Improved.

OSOK will like that.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

Ruger Number one in 30-06, with 165 grain Speer Grand Slams. :sniper: Its a killer!!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

140 gr nosler accubonds for my tikka 270.I also like the partitions.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

For my 250 improved standard 257 "bob" and the 25-06 I use the nosler 85gr bullet for varmit shooting in all of these. For deer, I use the no longer made barns x 85gr bullet in the 250, and the nosler 115gr bullet for both the 257 and the 25-06. If a close shot is going to be the norm, I choose a differang gun, but would load the 100gr barns x bullet if close range shots were going to be the norm.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Southdakbearfan,

Good choice!*

I use *Hornady, Speer and Sierra bullets* for deer and *Nosler Partitions* for larger game!
I use *Hornday v-max* for varmints!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I have been using 180 grain Swift Scirroco's in my 300 RUM & my 22-250 loves Hornady VMAX 50gr with Varget powder.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

180 nosler or 190 sierra MK


----------



## wompus_cat (Dec 10, 2004)

Nosler makes as good of a bullet as you can get if you can afford them, ballistic tips for varmits (or deer in the open and partitions for everything else. I have yet to try accubond, they look great.

But for a cheaper bullets, its hard to beat sierra game kings. They shoot as accurately as anything, but the are not a hot bonded bullet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In my 300 Winchester mag
Elk --- 165 Swift Scirocco ot 165 X triple shock
Deer -- 165 Scirocco or 165 Ballistic Tip

308
Deer ---- 165 Game King to 400 yards
168 Sierra Match King over 400 yards
In the future 155 Lapua Silver Scenars 500 to 700 yards

22-250
50 gr Ballistic Tip or 52gr Sierra Match King

223
50 gr Hornady Vmax

Some of these I prefer because of terminal performance, and some I prefer because my rifle shoots a much tighter group with them. Luckily I get good accuracy and terminal performance with the bullets I have choose for my 30 calibers, but I choose based on accuracy performance for the 22 calibers.


----------

